# Polyplastic Windows Wanted! 2008 Swift Sundance 630L



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

Hi.

As mentioned in the title, I'm looking for 3x Polyplastic windows for 2008 (2007 onward) Swift Sundance 630L. 

They are not so easy to find unfortunately, especially none of following companies want to provide an OEM part number for them windows. Contacted Swift, been directed to their dealers. Brownshill quoted me over £1500 for all 3. Contacted Polyplastic in Netherlands, they sent me to Crazy Caravans - quoted over £1200. Checked Jacksons Leisure - doesn't deal with Polyplastic. O'Leary Motorhomes doesn't have them windows as well. EECO needs to send them broken window in order to make a new one...

Internal apertures for all 3 windows (rubber to rubber) are about: 109 cm x 54 cm 

There is 4th window at rear of the vehicle, with same internal aperture, as other 3 windows, I believe.

As the edges curved and are not straight lines, I measured top to the bottom of the window: 63 cm, and left to the right in the middle of the window, it is 124 cm. I am not sure how to measure length of top edge and the bottom edge of the window.

Also I measured the length of the top hinge/rail, it's 94.5 cm.

If you have second hand Polyplastic windows, please let me know. Also if you know the OEM part number, I'll be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

If you get no luck on here, it might be worth searching on any self build forums you can find. I know some folks on here have done some self builds so they might be able to suggest which forums are best.

Good luck though.


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

Thank you. If I will not find them windows, I'm thinking about modifying cut outs to accommodate Dometic windows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tomek_t78 said:


> Thank you. If I will not find them windows, I'm thinking about modifying cut outs to accommodate Dometic windows.


I think that may be the most sensible option Tomek, perhaps finding the nearest sizes first, I got all my Seitz A4 windows on ebay, one came direct from Dometic who had an ebay store about 10 years ago to get rid of excess stock.

meanwhile, try these forums and suppliers.

https://www.diymotorhome.co.uk/

https://motorhomebuilder.com/

https://forum-sbmcc.co.uk/

https://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/product-category/windows/

and not forgetting caravan and motorhome breakers.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had one made by advancedglass, 900 x 450, was over £400 back in 2016.

Try [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you clarify if it is the whole windows you need or just the window panes?


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Can you clarify if it is the whole windows you need or just the window panes?


The rubber seals are still in cut outs, so need whole windows, I think.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

tomek_t78 said:


> The rubber seals are still in cut outs, so need whole windows, I think.


I'm not quite sure what you mean there but if the seals are still as they were when the windows were in place I think you only need the double glazed panes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll look into it when we get home but will need to see pictures.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> *I'll look into it* when we get home but will need to see pictures.
> 
> .


On a thread about windows, there has to be a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Windows is less of a joke than it used to be.


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean there but if the seals are still as they were when the windows were in place I think you only need the double glazed panes.


This is what I need x3. Someone took them off top hinges/rails, but the part wich one is in the wall cut out (the rubber seal) is still in place. Not sure how to explain. Will take some pictures when home next time, as I'm away now. Thank you very much


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Can you clarify if it is the whole windows you need or just the window panes?


Took some pictures today. As you can see in the window's opening there is black rubber seal with grey trim in the middle. This is what is left. On the other pictures you can see what I need. This is my rear window. I removed it to check if it is the same size as 3 missing windows and yes, it is exactly the same size. It fits all three windows openings. Unfortunately there is no sticker with a part number.

I think I will give up with looking for Polyplastic windows and will fit Dometic instead.

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Internally these are exactly the same as the ones I have but the exterior pane is different, and I think going for a Seitz s4 or s5 version (same fitting just the s5 has the concertina blind) that will be slightly larger than the existing ones is a good idea, the cost is going to be higher but they are a far superior window and once the hole is cut very easy to fit, one important point is to make sure the corners of the aperture is round IE use a 20mm hole saw to make the corners then cut between them, there are links in my signature to some pictures of my build and these may help.

The size of the aperture will tell you which size you need, there is an online guide somewhere I'll see if I can find it.










There are some videos on YouTube but these are to a panel van and are a bit more involved due to the wall thickness, you don't need them really, make the hole, and it's a simple clamp from outside to inside with an exterior silicone seal about 10mm thick.

One on Ebay, I got all mine off there https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274476658865?hash=item3fe81570b1:g:dqAAAOSwKvRfSq-A

https://www.jacksonsleisure.com/dometic/seitz/s4/hinged/caravan/motorhome/windows/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/stage-5-fitting-side-windows/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just remembered when screwing the two halves together be extremely careful you don't over tighten the screws, the plastic is a bit odd and looked fibrous to me, and is easily damaged so leave the final tightening to be done manually, I did them up until they were not fully tightened evenly all round then a day or two later went round again once the sealant had gone off and did the final tighten I had no leaks.

It's doesn't really apply to you as I assume your is an aluminium ply sandwich, but you never know who'll read this off Google etc, but when cutting the straight bits on a panel van it is best NOT to use a cutting disc in a grinder, but use a jigsaw, better still without the soleplate any marks will be hidden then behind the outer frame, the reason being the 1mm discs create a dust cloud of fine metal particles that go everywhere inside and including the roof of the van and also any vehicles parked close enough, and they are virtually invisible until it rains, I painted red lead onto the cut edges to stop rust.


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

Thank you for quick reply and all good advice. 

Yes, seen them on eBay, too. I'll need 1100x550 Seitz S4 windows. Also thinking of changing the kitchen window to match 3 others. Just waiting for reply from one more dealer to see how long would need to wait for Polyplastic windows as with original ones it would be just half an hour job to fit all 3 windows. 

Deeper I'm going into my motorhome more stuff needs fixing. Someone didn't care about at all. Stripped down bathroom area yesterday. Found out what causing an issue with central locking in side doors. Someone replaced 5 wire loom with just 2 wires, positive and negative, and when you're trying to unlock doors, the central locking still trying to lock them. 

Fiama awning is not fully closing, as the whole casing is bent due to someone didn't folded support bars correctly. Will need to take it down and fix, as well.

Ehh... still a lot of work to be done before I will hit a road :/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like you're on the case, yes try for replacment, Usually some awnings on Ebay too.


Not the best of construction those windows, Liz closed one without realizing the that arms were locked as it was windy and she made a right old mess, ripped right out of the frame, fixable fortunately, I did a post on here showing the fix if I can find it, a right bodge how they fix them originally, mine are unlikely to fail.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lygiipmekukj7zk/AABmMAoE8pSDSQ6h37qxw55La?dl=0


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lygiipmekukj7zk/AABmMAoE8pSDSQ6h37qxw55La?dl=0


Thanks for pictures. I will need to do same fix on one of windows :/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I had one made by advancedglass, 900 x 450, was over £400 back in 2016.
> 
> Try [email protected] if you're interested.


Just in case you're interested in contacting these people, my window had pretty much the same etched on it as yours -

V-X/B004K2XO1G Polyplastic 
Roxite PMMA [followed by a triangle with 07 in it] 
[a circle with E1 in it] 43R 0001745
0605 HOLLAND


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Just in case you're interested in contacting these people, my window had pretty much the same etched on it as yours -
> 
> V-X/B004K2XO1G Polyplastic
> Roxite PMMA [followed by a triangle with 07 in it]
> ...


Thank you, will check it with them later today.


----------



## tomek_t78 (11 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Just in case you're interested in contacting these people, my window had pretty much the same etched on it as yours -
> 
> V-X/B004K2XO1G Polyplastic
> Roxite PMMA [followed by a triangle with 07 in it]
> ...


Tried them but they must stop trading or something. Their email and phone numbers are not working unfortunately. The website is still on, but can't find any way to contact them. Thanks anyway


----------

